# Trail Cam pic



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

First big buck I have seen this year on cam....not a good pick, but look at the split tines.......

I edited the photo cause you can't see him very well in the full pic....it's zoomed in.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

thanks vital.......I just hope it's not a "flyer" buck. Don't remember ever seeing one that big last year. But I didn't hunt this property very hard last year either.


----------

